# disque dur externe sur ATV2



## elisée (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de brancher un DDE sur un ATV2. Mon but est d'y mettre tous mes films afin de me débarrasser des disques et par ailleurs pouvoir utiliser ATV2 sans devoir allumer sans cesse le mac.

Merci !


----------



## fap76 (13 Mars 2011)

Hello,

De mon côté, j'ai connecté un DDE sur mon Airport Extrem, et là, pas de problème, mon AppleTV se connecte à ce disque (reconnu comme un disque réseau) et je peux voir tous les films/séries que je veux sans allumer mon ordi


----------



## Tkotm (13 Mars 2011)

Pas possible de brancher un disque directement sur l'aTV2.
C'est une limitation hardware et non software donc peu de chance que ca change dans un avenir proche.

Pour ne pas avoir de Mac allumé, il existe des solutions, déjà énumérées dans d'autres posts ici.


----------



## j-j (16 Mars 2011)

fap76 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai connecté un DDE sur mon Airport Extrem, et là, pas de problème, mon AppleTV se connecte à ce disque (reconnu comme un disque réseau) et je peux voir tous les films/séries que je veux sans allumer mon ordi



Sans iTunes je ne vois pas comment tu réalises cette exploit ?


----------



## Shurikn (16 Mars 2011)

En étant Jailbreaké  !


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> En étant Jailbreaké  !



Et oui...
C'est toujours le même dilemme : je profite des (parfois considérables) avantages du jailbreack ou des corrections de bugs (parfois incontournables) et des ajouts de fonctions parfois, sinon souvent, bien maigres apportés par Apple ?
Bon pour moi et ma télé Sony, la question ne se posait pas, et puis l'image par AirPlay sur les iDevices à partir d'applications tierces c'est quand même sympa...


----------

